# 2.5 engine sound



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

On several different sites I keep on reading how so many Rabbit owners love the sound of their car. I honestly dont get it. On acceleration, it sounds just alright, nothing more. On idle however, i find it sounds like crap, it almost soounds like its not running properly....my mechanic told me that it sounds funny(different) on idle because its 5 cyl.

I am the only one with this opinion?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

yup


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

umm.. so far, yes.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think they sound like crap too. Like a jet plane with a bad engine.


----------



## PVMKV (May 20, 2010)

I think the engine sometimes sounds like an Audi S4 or RS4. Maybe because of the chain sound.

Not the exhaust tho


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Cold starts sound pretty awful.
Otherwise I like the sound..
Not as much as my VR6s I've owned though.

Sent by Android


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

I guess its because i am comparing it to my VR6 Corrado, never heard a sweeter sound! I sometimes 
regret installing my TT system because it sounded so good stock, now it sounds louder with highway drone, but still pretty sweet.

I would love to get the stock Corrado sound on my Rabbit, any suggestions?


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Well you've got options - so that's good, here they are:

1. Swap your corrado motor into your rabbit

or

2. Record your corrado while you're driving, burn it to a cd or save it in mp3 format and play it in your rabbit while you're driving.


----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

Non-VW folks comment that my engine sounds funny, but after they find out it's a 5-cyl they think it's cool. 

The VW guys i hang out with all love the sound of the 5. 

I think people just don't like it because it has an odd sound compared to a 4 or 6. It's unusual.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah Ill agree it doesnt have the best engine noise at idle, but most Vws dont. They're arent suppose to really make any kind of noise at idle, but with alittle throttle, I really like the sound of the 2.5. Before I even installed any kind of performance mod, the engine had a nice growl to it after about 2500 rpms. Maybe that sound isnt what everyones looking for but I enjoy gettin on it almost every day just to hear that growl from my engine. I give the 2.5 a :thumbup: for sound quality.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

um??? you know the factory airbox and exhaust make the car sound kinda strange i'll admit.. BUT and this is a huge BUT

This motor sounds beautiful when it's opened up. intake exhaust header etc. the 5 cylinder is just a sound that NOT many people even understand. its kind of got that extra kick when you get into it. i've had Nothing but major compliments on how great this 5 sounds from random people and friends. 

I'm also kind of a 5 lover i've had a 1991 audi 90 coupe quattro. and that 5 sounded just as graceful. 

It's an acquired taste. but i love having something that honestly most people don't have. and i like the off beat extra thump from that 5th cylinder. 

what i think the OP should do? go out get yourself an intake and exhaust. that'll do! you'll fall in love with what we all are going crazy about!


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> um??? you know the factory airbox and exhaust make the car sound kinda strange i'll admit.. BUT and this is a huge BUT
> 
> This motor sounds beautiful when it's opened up. intake exhaust header etc. the 5 cylinder is just a sound that NOT many people even understand. its kind of got that extra kick when you get into it. i've had Nothing but major compliments on how great this 5 sounds from random people and friends.
> 
> ...


yes, i am thinking of getting Neuspeed P-Flo with AWE or TT.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

2.5 sounds great! I chopped both mufflers and all I have is a resonator and the cat. Sounds great! Its not all fart-can sound like the Honda/acuras. I love it.:thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

get it into 3rd and pull from 3500-5k and tell me it still sounds like crap.my exhuast/intake are stock and my gf, who's got a stage 1 mkv gti (with intake and exhaust) thinks it sounds good (for a starting platform)


----------



## aufmitterspeil (Jun 24, 2008)

If you don't like the sound of the fifth cylinder, then you're better off buying a Honda civic.


----------



## Blitzfist (Aug 15, 2010)

I love the sound of the 2.5. I came from driving two Japanese cars, and sound wise they got nothing on my dubs.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

I did mention in the original post that the sound at "IDLE" sounds like crap.

I am going to fix that with an intake and exhaust.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Idle is still pretty quiet even with the car being chipped(apr) with exhaust (eurojet) and intake (carbonio)
You won't really hear much when sitting still...I like it that way cuz when I pull up to a stop no one thinks anything but when I blast off they think wtf? This motor really shines when you grab third and drop your foot into it! When r32 owners tell you"dude your car sounds crazy nice"you know you've got something special...I love this motor I just wish more companies loved it as much as I do lets see what eurojets turbo kit can do to prove this thing can be evil wicked fast
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Have never had a problem with the idle sound of the 2.5. Well except when started from cold the first start of the day. And sounds good running through the gears.


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish there was more engine bits for this awesome engine. VW did an exceptional job of making this engine underperform compared to the 2.0 TFSI. A five cylinder engine of equal displacement should be putting at least 180 HP to the wheels. What do we get? Like 150 HP if you have an 2009 or newer. I honestly thought that the engine was a little lacking when I first bought the car. I prefer NA cars so opted not to buy a GTI. But, now I find myself considering slapping a turbo on the RAB. I have seen cars with as much as 300 HP to the rollers with a good turbo/tune. I only want more than the GTI can make stock. I hate getting next to one on the highway and being forced to watch them continue past me. If these engines had a better cam setup they could make(I'm guessing here) at least 10 to 15 more ponies on the top end. That's really all they need is a better cam setup. The head flows well and the internals can handle reving to the line. I hit the redline at least once a day in my car and it never seems to mind one bit.

PLEASE COME OUT WITH SOME MORE GO FAST STUFF FOR OUR FIVE POT.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the sound. With my Tt exhaust Unitronic flash ive been told by a shop that's building a 700-800 HP r32 that in a second gear pull it sounds like a mk4r! When I get the carbonio on its gonna sound. like a v8! And I can't imagine what its gonna sound like in the spring when it gets a gt354 treatment!


----------

